# Emperor Scorpion with tip of stinger broken.



## Jaden (May 1, 2005)

I bought an Emperor Scorpion who's stinger had been broken. Will this kill the scorpion or will it be alright?


----------



## ThatGuy (May 1, 2005)

It will be alright....and if it molts again it will regenerate, plus emps really never use ther telson to kill its prey, they use there very powerful claws   to crush there prey.....it will be just fine


----------



## TheNothing (May 1, 2005)

I won't say that the telson/aculeus WILL grow back
it might not
especially if it is an adult
if it is juvenile, it MIGHT grow back, or parts of it will start grow back, and not completely do so before adulthood
you just can't tell

However
fortunately, Emperors hardly ever sting.  They tend to rely on their large chela to crush and kill what they plan on eating.  They'll only strike when they REALLY PISSED


----------



## G. Carnell (May 1, 2005)

mind you
if the end of the tail is broken off, there might be some problems with defacating, and hence death, but its just the venom "barb" thats borken yea?
it still has the venom sack but no needle?

if its a baby (2-3rd instar) it will regrow the aculeus no doubt
(got a baby T.paraensis that regrew 1/2 one of its claw fingers in one moult)


----------



## ThatGuy (May 1, 2005)

Well if its an adult it wont grow back but if it still has some molts left it will be just fine, still no worries


----------



## Jaden (May 1, 2005)

*Just the tip.*

Its just the tip of the stinger. Almost half of it is broken. I know it eats. It ate some of my scorplings (I wanted to squash it. I didn't.) when I put it in with my others. Messed up way to find out you got new babies.


----------



## Fergrim (May 1, 2005)

Yeah, my australis came with the tip of his stinger broken off and she still manages to kill and eat prey the same size as herself 

No worries, bud


----------

